# Video hướng dẫn cách massage mặt giúp da tươi trẻ và giảm bọng mắt



## Vũ Thu Hằng (30/8/18)

Cách massage mặt kích thích máu huyết lưu thông, giúp da đàn hồi và săn chắc hơn.

Hãy thực hiện cách massage mặt này như một bước trong thói quen chăm sóc da hằng ngày để có được làn da hồng hào, căng mịn và tươi trẻ. Hơn nữa khi dùng dầu dưỡng da, serum, kem dưỡng mắt… kết hợp với động tác massage da mặt đúng cách thì các thành phần trong kem dưỡng sẽ thẩm thấu nhanh hơn và phát huy tác dụng tốt hơn. Về lâu dài, đây là cách tốt để giúp bạn duy trì sự tươi trẻ của làn da trước sự phá hoại của thời gian.



​
*CHUYÊN GIA LÀM ĐẸP ABIGAIL JAMES CHỈ DẪN CÁCH MASSAGE MẶT & MẮT*
Abigail James là chuyên gia nổi tiếng trong lĩnh vực làm đẹp, chăm sóc da. Quan điểm làm đẹp của cô luôn nhấn mạnh ảnh hưởng tầm quan trọng của việc massage làm đẹp, tác động tích cực đến lưu thông máu huyết và từ đó cải thiện da dẻ hồng hào, săn chắc và khoẻ mạnh để chống lại các dấu hiệu lão hoá da sớm. Đồng thời, đôi mắt tinh anh và trong sáng cũng góp phần quan trọng giúp định hình sắc đẹp tổng thể.

Việc massage cơ mặt, mắt giúp đôi mắt giảm căng thẳng, mệt mỏi và lờ đờ sau một ngày dài tiếp xúc với các thiết bị điện tử, bụi bẩn ô nhiễm… Ngoài ra, chuyên gia làm đẹp cũng nhấn mạnh sự liên kết trực tiếp giữa sức khoẻ tinh thần và làn da khoẻ mạnh. Do vậy, muốn làn da săn chắc và trẻ khỏe thì cơ thể và tinh thần đều phải khoẻ đẹp, nghĩa là khoẻ đẹp từ sâu bên trong.

Dưới đây là các video hướng dẫn cách massage mặt để có được hiệu quả như mong muốn: duy trì làn da tươi trẻ, săn chắc và đôi mắt rạng rỡ.

*1. CÁCH MASSAGE MẶT – NÂNG CƠ, GIÚP DA SĂN CHẮC VÀ CHỐNG LÃO HOÁ*





Các động tác tay di chuyển và massage nhẹ nhàng trên da mặt sẽ không làm da bị tổn thương mà chỉ là giúp máu lưu thông tốt hơn và các tinh chất dưỡng da hấp thu vào hiệu quả hơn. Cũng chính vì sự tác động này mà cơ mặt được thư giãn, làn da hồng hào và có sức sống hơn. Có thể thực hiện cách massage mặt 1-2 lần/tuần đối với da thường và tần suất ít hơn đối với da mụn và da nhạy cảm.

*2. CÁCH MASSAGE MẮT – LOẠI BỎ QUẦNG THÂM, BỌNG MẮT*





Các động tác massage nhẹ nhàng vùng mắt dưới để các tinh/dưỡng chất mắt tan ra và lưu thông máu dễ dàng thì quầng thâm và bọng mắt sẽ được khắc phục.

*3. CÁCH MASSAGE MẶT – GIẢM NẾP NHĂN QUANH MIỆNG/ĐƯỜNG CƯỜI*





Không chỉ khoé mắt mà đường cười cũng là một trong những nỗi lo ngại của phái đẹp. Càng lớn tuổi, nếp nhăn này càng hằn sâu và lộ rõ không thể dùng trang điểm che khuất nữa. Ngoài cách tiêm chất làm đầy (filler), cách massage tập trung làm giảm nếp nhăn quanh miệng/đường cười cũng thực sự mang lại hiệu quả, vừa tự nhiên vừa lâu dài.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

